# С днем рождения, Sfera



## shestale (20 Июн 2015)

Маша, поздравляю!!!
Счастья, здоровья и всех благ!!!



> Желаю выглядеть на миллион,
> Зарплаты получать вагон,
> Валюта чтоб водилась в пачках,
> А на Багамах была «дачка».
> ...


----------



## Dragokas (20 Июн 2015)

Маша! С Днем рождения !!!
По больше улыбок, бодрости, сил,
всегда быть милой, всегда прекрасной,
ну и съесть чего-нибудь вкусненького


----------



## Chinaski (20 Июн 2015)

С днем рождения, Маша! Всего наилучшего, счастья, любви, семейного благополучия, успехов во всех делах!


----------



## Drongo (20 Июн 2015)

Маша, с Днём Рождения тебя. Счастья, Здоровья и Добра тебе. )


----------



## mike 1 (20 Июн 2015)

С днем рождения!


----------



## ScriptMakeR (20 Июн 2015)

Ну вот, в очередной раз, Тебе исполнилось 18 лет.
Вот и продолжай оставаться молодой, красивой, здоровой, счастливой и жизнерадостной


----------



## грум (20 Июн 2015)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Severnyj (20 Июн 2015)

Маша, поздравляю, гармонии и благ


----------



## orderman (20 Июн 2015)

Поздравляю!


----------



## fseto (20 Июн 2015)




----------



## Кирилл (20 Июн 2015)

Маша,с днем рождения!


----------



## Sfera (20 Июн 2015)

Спасибо, ребята, огромное . Очень приятно)). 
Сегодня чудесный день). Много друзей в гостях, все улыбаются, я счастлива). 
Делюсь со всеми моим настроением). Пусть всегда будет солнце, будет небо, будем мы)).


----------



## akok (20 Июн 2015)

Маша, с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## edde (21 Июн 2015)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Phoenix (21 Июн 2015)

Поздравляю !


----------



## OLENA777 (21 Июн 2015)

С днем ангела!!!Здоровья!!!Счастья!!!Хорошего настроения!!!


----------



## machito (21 Июн 2015)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## thyrex (23 Июн 2015)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Razdolbay (27 Июн 2015)

поздравляю, зай

надеюсь тебя порадует вот такой вот букет из морковки)


----------



## akok (20 Июн 2016)

Вот и еще один год прошел. Маша, поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## machito (20 Июн 2016)

*Поздравляю!!!*
С днем рождения поздравляю!
Счастья искренне желаю,
Доброты, любви, тепла,
Жизнь была чтоб хороша.

Чтобы были в ней веселье,
Громкий смех и наслаждение,
Много добрых новостей
И, конечно же, гостей.

Чтоб мечты и все желанья
Исполнялись без труда.
Что могу еще добавить?
С днем рождения тебя!​


----------



## Theriollaria (20 Июн 2016)

*Sfera*​


----------



## Кирилл (20 Июн 2016)

*Sfera,* присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и желаю всего-всего и семье здоровья и счастья!


----------



## Alex1983 (20 Июн 2016)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## грум (20 Июн 2016)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## shestale (20 Июн 2016)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Dragokas (20 Июн 2016)

Маша! С Днем Рождения !!!

Радости, счастья, хорошего настроения!
И ярких побед всегда и во всём!


----------



## VexMD (20 Июн 2016)

Поздравляю ! Желаю счастья !


----------



## SNS-amigo (20 Июн 2016)

Поздравляю!
Здоровья Вам, Благополучия и Любви!


----------



## mike 1 (20 Июн 2016)

*Sfera*, c днем рождения!


----------



## Phoenix (20 Июн 2016)

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям ! Здоровья и маленького, но личного счастья !


----------



## thyrex (21 Июн 2016)

Поздравляю!!!


----------

